
Google DeepMind AI destroys human expert in lip reading competition - jonbaer
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/google-deepmind-ai-destroys-human-expert-in-lip-reading-competition/
======
hooloovoo_zoo
Their training, validation, and test set is split on time rather than on the
person speaking so 'destroys' may be overly optimistic for real-world
applications.

------
iamgopal
Is this all just better quality of pattern matching or there is more to it ?
I'm guessing that only progress being made in AI is in scale of data crunching
speed and size of data availability. Is there any research to move AI towards
self awareness or let's say story writing ?

~~~
purplelobster
Keep moving the goal posts huh? This is literally science fiction (HAL9000).

~~~
eveningcoffee
No, lip reading was just an single ability of the machine. What distinguished
it was, at least apparent, consciousness about itself and desire for self
preservation.

~~~
vixen99
Sorry I missed the evidence for that. Where is it? Would that not warrant
splashing the news across all media?

~~~
vurpo
He was talking about HAL9000, not Google's AI.

------
li4ick
HAL9000 isn't too far away it seems...

